

Dart Plugin for IntelliJ IDEA and WebStorm - allanberger
http://news.dartlang.org/2014/04/dart-plugin-for-intellij.html

======
allanberger
IntelliJ IDEA Dart Support: [https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/help/dart-
support.html](https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/help/dart-support.html)

